
Fiat Chrysler Automobiles Bug Bounty - blklane
https://bugcrowd.com/fca
======
mtgx
More like a reaction to this and other security issues with its cars than
being a visionary car maker, but still good to see:

[https://www.wired.com/2015/07/hackers-remotely-kill-jeep-
hig...](https://www.wired.com/2015/07/hackers-remotely-kill-jeep-highway/)

~~~
steven_pack
Like a scene straight out of iRobot.

------
loquie
It's great to see big car makers trying to get in front of vulnerabilities
like this.

